# parlor rollers



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

i found parlor rollers......have bin looking and looking asking people, people have bin asking me, and yes if ound a guy in n.c. selling them at a very very reasonable price!!!!!!!anyone looking message me...!!!


----------

